# سؤال ما هو التعميد؟



## إسرافيل (13 سبتمبر 2011)

إن المسيحية مليئة بالكثير من تراث النبوات الذى إذا نقيناه حصلنا على ثروة الهية للمسلمين والمسيحيين وكل الديانات ولدى سؤال ما هو التعميد وكيفيته؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*المعمودية عمل سرائرى يجدد فيه الاله نفوس البشر بفعل روحه القدوس بعد الايمان الابن الوحيد يسوع المسيح الها وربا ومخلصا لكى يستعيد الانسان الصورة البهية اللى خلق عليها قبل الفساد والسقوط 

وبيتم من خلال طقس ملموس بيتم ممارسته على يد كاهن مشرطن   بالتغطيس فى الماء على مثال الثالوث 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*وايه الفارقليط دا
اسمه باراكليط
بالباء مش بالفاء  
*


----------



## إسرافيل (13 سبتمبر 2011)

غفر لكـ على هذه الإجابة الطيبة والمرور الطيب وشكرا على المعلومة.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وايه الفارقليط دا*
> *اسمه باراكليط*
> *بالباء مش بالفاء *


 

أعتقد هو تلميح لشيء ما لم يعي معناه! هل ممكن ان أسالك عزيزي الفارقليط ما معنى هذا الاسم الذي أخترته أتابك الله!

تحياتي


----------



## fouad78 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وايه الفارقليط دا*
> *اسمه باراكليط*
> *بالباء مش بالفاء *


أخي العزيز بالسريانية نكتبها فارقليط ܦܪܩܠܝܛܐ
والفاء أخي العزيز في حالة التقسية نقرأها (p) وفي حالة التليين (f)
تحياتي​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2011)

تحية أخ فؤاد

لا يوجد فارق بالباء أم بالفاء - فالمعنى المراد هو ما نقصده وهو واحد.

انا سؤالي للاخ الكاتب الاصلي - فارقليط - إن كان مسلماً او مسيحياً ان يشرح لنا معنى هذه الكلمة كي نعي مدى أمانته في أستخدامها.

مع الشكر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المعمودية عمل سرائرى يجدد فيه الاله نفوس البشر بفعل روحه القدوس بعد الايمان الابن الوحيد يسوع المسيح الها وربا ومخلصا لكى يستعيد الانسان الصورة البهية اللى خلق عليها قبل الفساد والسقوط *
> 
> *وبيتم من خلال طقس ملموس بيتم ممارسته على يد كاهن مشرطن بالتغطيس فى الماء على مثال الثالوث *


*عندى بعض الاسئلة فى هذه الجزئية*
*1 - هل هذا يتم بالكنيسة ام ممكن ان يتم بالمنزل لاهل المولود ؟*
*2 - لماذا كاهن .. ما السر فى ان يكون كاهنا ؟*
*3 - هل لو اعطى اهل المعمد الكاهن بعض المال وقبل الكاهن بهذا بعد الطقس **فهل يعتبر حلال ام حرام ؟*
*شكرا*​


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

تحية أخ ياسر​ 
*1 - هل هذا يتم بالكنيسة ام ممكن ان يتم بالمنزل لاهل المولود ؟*​ 
في حال وجود الكنيسة فالكنيسة أفضل ولكن في حال عدم وجودها لا مانع بالمنزل
والكنيسة الأولى أساساً كانت تعمد بالأنهار والمياه الجارية​ 
*2 - لماذا كاهن .. ما السر فى ان يكون كاهنا ؟*​ 
في الكنائس التقليدية يقوم الكاهن بخدمة الكنيسة
والسر في ذلك أن هناك حلولاً للروح القدس​

*3 - هل لو اعطى اهل المعمد الكاهن بعض المال وقبل الكاهن بهذا بعد الطقس **فهل يعتبر حلال ام حرام ؟*
*شكرا*​​​ 

السيد المسيح قال أن الفاعل مستحق أجره وأيضاً وضح لنا بولس الرسول ذلك
فالكاهن هو خادم المذبح وخادم الكنيسة وهذا هو عمله وهذه هي وظيفته​ 
تحياتي​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> *2 - لماذا كاهن .. ما السر فى ان يكون كاهنا ؟*​
> في الكنائس التقليدية يقوم الكاهن بخدمة الكنيسة
> والسر في ذلك أن هناك حلولاً للروح القدس​
> 
> ​​​


*ارجو شرح هذه العبارة *
*وشكرا لاجابتك*​


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ارجو شرح هذه العبارة *
> 
> *وشكرا لاجابتك*​


تكرم عينك 
في المعمودية يطهر الروح القدس المعتمد ويولد الإنسان ولادة جديدة
ولذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس أن أجسادنا هي هياكل الروح القدس

والكاهن في الكنائس التقليدية كما ذكرت سابقاً هو من يخدم الكنيسة ويخدم الشعب أمام الرب​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> تكرم عينك
> 
> في المعمودية يطهر الروح القدس المعتمد ويولد الإنسان ولادة جديدة
> ولذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس أن أجسادنا هي هياكل الروح القدس​
> ...


*وما الفائدة من ذلك .. على سبيل المثال*
*لو كبر هذا المولود و الحد .. فماذا فعلت*
*المعمودية له !!*​


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وما الفائدة من ذلك .. على سبيل المثال*
> *لو كبر هذا المولود و الحد .. فماذا فعلت*​
> *المعمودية له !!* ​


هناك من ينتظر حتى يصبح المولود راشداً لكي يُعمد
وهناك من يعمده وهو طفل


عزيزي في كلتا الحالتين يجب أن يكون هناك إيمان لكي يتم أخذ مفاعيل الروح القدس
فالمولود في حال كبر وألحد فهو لم يأخذ شيئاً من مفاعيل الروح القدس


ولذلك قال السيد المسيح من آمن واعتمد خلص
فالإيمان شرط أساسي من شروط الخلاص​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> هناك من ينتظر حتى يصبح المولود راشداً لكي يُعمد
> 
> وهناك من يعمده وهو طفل​
> عزيزي في كلتا الحالتين يجب أن يكون هناك إيمان لكي يتم أخذ مفاعيل الروح القدس
> ...


*اذا كان لم ياخذ شيئا .. ففعلها او عدم فعلها متساويان فى الاحتمال .. فأين السر فى هذا !! *
*ام تقصد انها نوع*
*من انواع منح البركة للمولود * ​


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اذا كان لم ياخذ شيئا .. ففعلها او عدم فعلها متساويان فى الاحتمال .. فأين السر فى هذا !! *
> *ام تقصد انها نوع*
> *من انواع منح البركة للمولود * ​


لدينا الروح القدس ومفاعيل أو مواهب الروح القدس
سأعطيك مثال كي أقربها أكثر
الجمرة إذا نفخت عليها بالهواء فإنها تشتعل ناراً
وهكذا الروح القدس يشتعل من خلال الإيمان

والشخص الذي لا يؤمن ينطبق عليه قول بولس الرسول
لا تطفئوا روح الله في داخلكم

فهي ليست مجرد بركة بل هو حلول للروح القدس​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> لدينا الروح القدس ومفاعيل أو مواهب الروح القدس
> 
> سأعطيك مثال كي أقربها أكثر
> الجمرة إذا نفخت عليها بالهواء فإنها تشتعل ناراً
> ...


*اخى فؤاد انا سؤالى كان واضح*
*اذا كبر البيبى و اصبح ملحدا او فعل السيئات*
*ومات على هذا .. فماذا فعلت له الروح القدس !! و المفروض انها كما قلت تحل فيه و تلهب ايمانه !! فهل انقذته من الجحيم !!*
*وبطريقة اخرى .. لو كان هناك سرا فى مفاعيل الروح القدس لكانت اتجاه واحد*
*وهو الايمان و بدون احتمالات و لاصبحت*
*سرا فعلا !! فاهمنى* ​


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اخى فؤاد انا سؤالى كان واضح*
> *اذا كبر البيبى و اصبح ملحدا او فعل السيئات*
> *ومات على هذا .. فماذا فعلت له الروح القدس !! و المفروض انها كما قلت تحل فيه و تلهب ايمانه !! فهل انقذته من الجحيم !!*
> *وبطريقة اخرى .. لو كان هناك سرا فى مفاعيل الروح القدس لكانت اتجاه واحد*
> ...


ياسر لماذا تقولني ما لم أقله
أنا قلت أنا الإيمان هو الذي يُفعل مواهب الروح القدس
ولم أقل أن الروح القدس يُشعل الإيمان​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> ياسر لماذا تقولني ما لم أقله
> 
> أنا قلت أنا الإيمان هو الذي يُفعل مواهب الروح القدس
> 
> ولم أقل أن الروح القدس يُشعل الإيمان​


*اخى الحبيب*
*انت الذى قلت ان الروح القدس يشتعل من خلال*
*الايمان .. اى ان الايمان موجود و مفاعيل الروح*
*القدس تزيدة اشتعالا (تزيده ايمانا) مثال الجمرة الذى ضربته !!!*
*فالمعمودية هى ختم الايمان وفيها حميم *
*الخلاص  وهى رفض لسلطان الشيطان*
*فلماذا رغم كل هذا يخرج الانسان عن ايمانه ويصير ملحدا **او كافرا بعد ختم الايمان ورفض الشيطان !!!*
*لماذا لم تنقذه المعمودية من الهلاك !!!*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2011)

> *فلماذا رغم كل هذا يخرج الانسان عن ايمانه ويصير ملحدا **او كافرا بعد ختم الايمان ورفض الشيطان !!!*



لسببين 

1. الروح القدس لا يعصم الإنسان من الخطية وهذا واضح جلي ، إذ ان كل مسيحي يخطيء وليس باراً مطلقاً

2. هل تعرف شيء عن إطفاء الروح وإحزان الروح ؟


لو كنت لا تعرف ، ابحث عزيزي قليلا واقرأ عنهما ..​


----------



## fouad78 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي ياسر انت سألت سؤالين​ 
الروح القدس يشتعل من خلال
الايمان .. اى ان الايمان موجود و مفاعيل الروح القدس تزيدة اشتعالا (تزيده ايمانا) مثال الجمرة الذى ضربته​ 
أنا لم أقل أن مفاعيل الروح القدس تزيده اشتعالاَ
أنا قلت أن المؤمن يأخذ مواهب أو مفاعيل الروح القدس عند الإيمان
ومواهب الروح القدس لا علاقة لها بإشتعال الإيمان​ 
فلماذا رغم كل هذا يخرج الانسان عن ايمانه ويصير ملحدا او كافرا بعد ختم الايمان ورفض الشيطان​ 
لأن الروح القدس هو المعزي وليس الحاكم على حياتنا
الروح القدس لا ينزع منا حرية الإختيار​ 
لتعرف ما هي مواهب الروح القدس تفضل عزيزي​ 
مواهب الروح القدس​ 
تحياتي​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ثواني ، ربما تكون المشكلة في هذا ،، 

عزيزي ياسر ، ماذا تعرف عن كلمة " سر " التي تكلم بها الفاضل فؤاد ؟


----------



## miraam (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اخى فؤاد انا سؤالى كان واضح*
> *اذا كبر البيبى و اصبح ملحدا او فعل السيئات*
> *ومات على هذا .. فماذا فعلت له الروح القدس !! و المفروض انها كما قلت تحل فيه و تلهب ايمانه !! فهل انقذته من الجحيم !!*
> *وبطريقة اخرى .. لو كان هناك سرا فى مفاعيل الروح القدس لكانت اتجاه واحد*
> ...


 
بصراحه انا مش بعرف اشرح و اوصل الى عايزه اقوله لكن ححاول 

المعمودية تسمى سر لان يحل فيها الروح القدس على المتعمد و الروح القدس يعطى الانسان حاجات كتير جدا اولا تعطينا فهم سليم يعنى مثلا الغير مسيحين يروا ان فكرة الثالوث غير منطقية و يستغربوا ايماننا بها لكن دا من عمل الروح القدس و دا الى حصل مع تلاميذ السيد المسيح فى البداية ماكنوش فاهمين كل حاجة و السيد المسيح قالهم لما يحل عليكم الروح القدس حينئذ ستفهمون .... اذا الروح القدس يعطينا الفهم و كذلك الروح القدس يعطينا مواهب كل على حسب طاقتة و الروح القدس يبكتنا على الخطية و يدفعنا للتوبة و للروح القدس ثمار و بركات كثيرة فى حياتنا 

لكن فى النهاية الانسان مخير و غير مسير يعنى الى عايز ياخد بركة الروح القدس لازم يهتم بأنه يجعلها دائما مشتعلة داخلة عن طريق التوبة الصادقة و الصلاة و الصوم و الاعتراف و التناول اما الى مش عايز و راح فى طريق تانى فله حريته .... يعنى زى مثلا فحمة مشتعله اعطيت لك لتنير حياتك  زى ما الاخ فؤاد قال بس لو سبتها و ركنتها حتتطفى و كمان لو رميت عليها تراب حتتطفى لكن لو اهتميت بيها و نفخت فيها و حتى اذا اهملتها شويه تكترس للسعتها لك فتعود مره اخرى و تهتم بها و تشعلها 

يعنى مش عارفة  كدا وصلت و لا انت قصدك حاجة تانية و انا بتكلم بعيد عن الموضوع


----------



## إسرافيل (16 سبتمبر 2011)

زميلى فادى أنا أعجبنى الاسم لأن ما عرفته حوله أن المسيح أوصى بأنه سيأتى بعده كالمعزي أو المدافع أو المحامى وأنا أحب هذه المعانى جدا وأنا بالمناسبة مسلم وأرجو أن يكون وجودى ذا فائدة للجميع بإذن الرب.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ثواني ، ربما تكون المشكلة في هذا ،،
> 
> عزيزي ياسر ، ماذا تعرف عن كلمة " سر " التي تكلم بها الفاضل فؤاد ؟


كلمة سر تعنى استدعاء الروح القدس بصلوات الكاهن لكي يقدس مياه المعمودية فتصبح قادرة على تقديس الإنسان الذي ينزل فيها  و عملية التقديس هذه هي عملية سرية غير منظورة تتم عن طريق العمل المنظور في المعمودية فالروح القدس إذاً يحل على مياه المعمودية كما كان روح الله يرف على المياه في العهد القديم ففي اليوم الأول كان يرف على المياه فأوجد خليقة جديدة و هكذا روح الله على مياه المعمودية يوجد طبيعة جديدة للإنسان المعمد 

اما عن اطفاء و احزان و حتى مقاومة الروح فهى معروفة و لا علاقة لها بما سألت !!!

وسؤالى كان لماذا لم تمنع الطبيعة الجديدة للانسان
او الطفل المعمد عن الالحاد او فعل السيئات !!؟
فان اصبح الانسان جيد المعاملة نقول هذا من  مفاعيل الروح القدس و ان اصبح العكس نقول
اصل مواهب الروح القدس اختيارية !!!!!

وهذا يذكرنى بالكيمياء بما يسمى العامل المحفز 
فهل مع وجوده يمكن ان لا يحدث التفاعل .. و بالتالى
نقول اذا هناك خطأ فى اطراف المعادلة بالرغم ايضا من وجود كافة عناصر المعادلة !!!!!!!​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

miraam قال:


> لكن فى النهاية الانسان مخير و غير مسير يعنى الى عايز ياخد بركة الروح القدس


مانا قلت انها نوع من انواع البركة .. قالى الاخ فؤاد
لآ مش بس بركة !!!!!!​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2011)

> كلمة سر تعنى  استدعاء الروح القدس بصلوات الكاهن لكي يقدس مياه المعمودية فتصبح قادرة  على تقديس الإنسان الذي ينزل فيها  و عملية التقديس هذه هي عملية سرية غير منظورة  تتم عن طريق العمل المنظور في المعمودية فالروح القدس إذاً يحل على مياه  المعمودية كما كان روح الله يرف على المياه في العهد القديم ففي اليوم  الأول كان يرف على المياه فأوجد خليقة جديدة و هكذا روح الله على مياه  المعمودية يوجد طبيعة جديدة للإنسان المعمد







​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2011)

> *وسؤالى كان لماذا لم تمنع الطبيعة الجديدة للانسان
> او الطفل المعمد عن الالحاد او فعل السيئات !!؟*
> فان اصبح الانسان جيد المعاملة نقول هذا من  مفاعيل الروح القدس و ان اصبح العكس نقول
> اصل مواهب الروح القدس اختيارية !!!!!


*اجابة سؤالك تتخلص فى ان البيئة المحيطة بنا مليئة بالافكار المشوهه 
الانسان الذى تجددت طبيعته الفاسدة باعادة خلقتها بروح الله وبنويتها لله لا تعطيه حصانة حينما يتعامل مع العالم ويتاثر بيه
الله اعطانى قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدا يليق بسكنى الله بداخلى كابن له
ولكن لم يعطى العالم كله هذا القلب والروح الجديد حسب ارادتهم الخاصة
وانا اتعامل مع مجتمع يتعامل مع الفساد وكانه امر عادى واحتمالية التاثر بيه واردة
الروح يبكت على الخطية وليس يمنعنى بالاجبار من الخطية 
وحينما اسقط ياتى درجات احزان واطفاء الروح 
وحينما لا اشاكل اهل هذا الدهر واعيش كما يحق لانجيل يسوع
سيشتعل روح الله بداخلى الى ان اصل الى ملئ الله (لكى تمتلؤا الى كل ملء الله)
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2011)

> مانا قلت انها نوع من انواع البركة .. قالى الاخ فؤاد
> لآ مش بس بركة !!!!!!​


*ال**معمودية هى خليقة جديدة
نخلع الانسان العتيق ونلبس الجديد الفاخر
نخلع صلب ادم الترابى ونلبس السماوى
يخرج من الفساد طبيعة بهية ونقية
يصلح ما قد هلك ويعطينا قلب وروحا جديدا
يدشن نفوسنا هياكل نقية طاهرة لسكنى الله القدوس بداخلنا لملء الاتحاد به
فهى ليست مجرد بركة بل هى اعادة خليقة الانسان بدعوة من الله الاب على اسم ابن الله المخلص  بتقديس الروح 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اجابة سؤالك تتخلص فى ان البيئة المحيطة بنا مليئة بالافكار المشوهه *
> *الانسان الذى تجددت طبيعته الفاسدة باعادة خلقتها بروح الله وبنويتها لله لا تعطيه حصانة حينما يتعامل مع العالم ويتاثر بيه*
> *الله اعطانى قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدا يليق بسكنى الله بداخلى كابن له*
> *ولكن لم يعطى العالم كله هذا القلب والروح الجديد حسب ارادتهم الخاصة*
> ...


*اسف .. الضمير الذى يحاسب الله به الامميون*
*الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله **وليس الروح هو الذى يمنعنى من الخطية* !!​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2011)

> *اسف .. الضمير الذى يحاسب الله به الامميون*
> *الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله **وليس الروح هو الذى يمنعنى من الخطية* !!


*على اساس الضمير سيحاسب من لا يعرف الطريق ومن لم يصل اليه معرفة الخلاص
اما الذى عرف ووعى وانكر ورفض سيمكث عليه دينونة الله الى الابد
لانه نصب نفسه معاندا لله ولا يمكن ان يتبرر قدام القدوس اى مولود امراه
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *على اساس الضمير سيحاسب من لا يعرف الطريق ومن لم يصل اليه معرفة الخلاص*
> *اما الذى عرف ووعى وانكر ورفض سيمكث عليه دينونة الله الى الابد*
> *لانه نصب نفسه معاندا لله ولا يمكن ان يتبرر قدام القدوس اى مولود امراه*


لا يوجد عناد والعياذ بالله .. فانا موحد بالله و مؤمن به
وخلاصى هو ايمانى بالواحد و اعمالى فى الدنيا
وعلى رجاء رحمته فى الاخرة .. فماذا يفعل لى
ايمانى بالخلاص بدم المسيح و انا انسان افعل الخطايا !!​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2011)

> لا يوجد عناد والعياذ بالله ..


*من يرفض طرق الله يصبح معاندا له *


> فانا موحد بالله و مؤمن به


*والشياطين ايضا يؤمنون ويقشعرون *


> وخلاصى هو ايمانى بالواحد و اعمالى فى الدنيا
> وعلى رجاء رحمته فى الاخرة ..


*لا يقدر انسان كان ما كان ان يبرر ذاته من الخطية امام الحق الالهى
انت تؤمن بالله حسنا تفعل والشياطين ايضا يؤمنون
لكن ماذا عن دينونة الله المستعلنة على فجور الناس واثامهم؟؟؟؟؟؟
امامك طريقين
اولها ان تقضيها بذاتك وتقبل دينونة الله بنفسك
او تقبل خلاصك من خلال من قبل الدينونة فى ذاته عوضا عنك ليعطيك الحياة
فامام العدل الالهى لا يقدر ان يبرر الانسان نفسه من الخطية باعماله
بالنعمة نحن مخلصون وليس بالاعمال *


> فماذا يفعل لى
> ايمانى بالخلاص بدم المسيح و انا انسان افعل الخطايا !!​


*لن يفعل لك شئ
المستحق لدم المسيح هو الذى يسير حسب انجيل المسيح الذى مات عن الخطية


** فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَنَبْقَى فِي الْخَطِيَّةِ لِكَيْ تَكْثُرَ النِّعْمَةُ؟
2 حَاشَا! نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ مُتْنَا عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كَيْفَ نَعِيشُ بَعْدُ فِيهَا؟
3 أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ،
4 فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ، حَتَّى كَمَا  أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِمَجْدِ الآبِ، هكَذَا نَسْلُكُ  نَحْنُ أَيْضًا فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ؟
5 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ، نَصِيرُ أَيْضًا بِقِيَامَتِهِ.
6 عَالِمِينَ هذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضًا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ.
7 لأَنَّ الَّذِي مَاتَ قَدْ تَبَرَّأَ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.
8 فَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّنَا سَنَحْيَا أَيْضًا مَعَهُ.
9 عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ بَعْدَمَا أُقِيمَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ لاَ يَمُوتُ أَيْضًا. لاَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتُ بَعْدُ.
10 لأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي مَاتَهُ قَدْ مَاتَهُ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ  مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً، وَالْحَيَاةُ الَّتِي يَحْيَاهَا فَيَحْيَاهَا للهِ.
11 كَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا احْسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَمْوَاتًا عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَلكِنْ أَحْيَاءً للهِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.
12 إِذًا لاَ تَمْلِكَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي جَسَدِكُمُ الْمَائِتِ لِكَيْ تُطِيعُوهَا فِي شَهَوَاتِهِ،
13 وَلاَ تُقَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ إِثْمٍ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ، بَلْ  قَدِّمُوا ذَوَاتِكُمْ للهِ كَأَحْيَاءٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَأَعْضَاءَكُمْ  آلاَتِ بِرّ للهِ.
14 فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ.
15 فَمَاذَا إِذًا؟ أَنُخْطِئُ لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ؟ حَاشَا!
16 أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الَّذِي تُقَدِّمُونَ ذَوَاتِكُمْ لَهُ  عَبِيدًا لِلطَّاعَةِ، أَنْتُمْ عَبِيدٌ لِلَّذِي تُطِيعُونَهُ: إِمَّا  لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ أَوْ لِلطَّاعَةِ لِلْبِرِّ؟
17 فَشُكْراً للهِ، أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ،  وَلكِنَّكُمْ أَطَعْتُمْ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ صُورَةَ التَّعْلِيمِ الَّتِي  تَسَلَّمْتُمُوهَا.
18 وَإِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ صِرْتُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلْبِرِّ.
19 أَتَكَلَّمُ إِنْسَانِيًّا مِنْ أَجْلِ ضَعْفِ جَسَدِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ  كَمَا قَدَّمْتُمْ أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلنَّجَاسَةِ وَالإِثْمِ  لِلإِثْمِ، هكَذَا الآنَ قَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلْبِرِّ  لِلْقَدَاسَةِ.
20 لأَنَّكُمْ لَمَّا كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدَ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كُنْتُمْ أَحْرَارًا مِنَ الْبِرِّ.
21 فَأَيُّ ثَمَرٍ كَانَ لَكُمْ حِينَئِذٍ مِنَ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي  تَسْتَحُونَ بِهَا الآنَ؟ لأَنَّ نِهَايَةَ تِلْكَ الأُمُورِ هِيَ  الْمَوْتُ.
22 وَأَمَّا الآنَ إِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَصِرْتُمْ عَبِيدًا للهِ، فَلَكُمْ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِلْقَدَاسَةِ، وَالنِّهَايَةُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ.
23 لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ، وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *من يرفض طرق الله يصبح معاندا له *
> *والشياطين ايضا يؤمنون ويقشعرون *
> *لا يقدر انسان كان ما كان ان يبرر ذاته من الخطية امام الحق الالهى*
> *انت تؤمن بالله حسنا تفعل والشياطين ايضا يؤمنون*
> ...


ولماذا لا يستطيع الانسان ان يبرر نفسه !!
وما فائدة التوبة اذن !!!
يا اخى وبكلمات بسيطة  .. نحن ناخذ الخلاص
برحمة الله وهى النعمةالحقيقية والا فماذا فائدة الرحمة !!
فهل نحن ملائكة حتى لو امنا بالمسيح مخلصا
الاجابة يقينا لالالالالا فسنفعل الخطية اردنا ام
لم نرد !! الانسان واحد سواء قديم او جديد
اذن الاعمال هى الفيصل بعد الايمان بالله​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2011)

> ولماذا لا يستطيع الانسان ان يبرر نفسه !!


*كيف سيبرر الخطاة انفسهم امام كلى العدل والقداسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
العدل الالهى التام فى كماله يقتضى اعلان رفض الله للخطية وبالتالى اعلان رفض من يفعل الخطية وادانته كمقاوم لله 
فكيف ستبرر نفسك وانت موحول فى الخطية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لن يتبرر قدام الله اى حى
*


> وما فائدة التوبة اذن !!!


*للحصول على المراحم الالهية بعد ان يوفى العدل حقه 
فى القديم تتوب وتقدم عن ذاتك ذبيحة الاثم تحصل على المراحم الالهية على حساب دم الذبيحة امام الحق الالهى
وفى عهد النعمة تتوب على حساب دم المخلص تحصل على المراحم الالهية
التوبة وحدها لا تجعل الله يتنازل عن عدله ورفضه وادانته للخطية
*


> يا اخى وبكلمات بسيطة  .. نحن ناخذ الخلاص
> برحمة الله وهى النعمةالحقيقية والا فماذا فائدة الرحمة !!


*وهذة النعمة نحصل عليها حينما يقول العدل الالهى
قد استوفيت حقى 
فهل تقدر ان تفعل شئ لكى تبرر ذاتك امام الحق الالهى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> فهل نحن ملائكة حتى لو امنا بالمسيح مخلصا
> الاجابة يقينا لالالالالا فسنفعل الخطية اردنا ام
> لم نرد !! الانسان واحد سواء قديم او جديد
> اذن الاعمال هى الفيصل بعد الايمان بالله


*كلنا خطاة
سواء مؤمن بالمسيح او لا
لكن الفيصل ليس فى الاعمال
الفيصل هو فى قدرة الغفران 
فالله ادان البشرية فى المسيح 
وانا فى المسيح ليس على دينونة
هناك فرق بينى وبين غير المؤمن بالمسيح
 حينما افعل ما يفعله غير المؤمن كلانا امام الله خطاة
لا يوجد خاطى مؤمن وخاطى غير مؤمن 
لكن عند الرجوع والتوبة انا مدفوع حساب اعمالى حينما اعود عنها على حساب من قبل الدينونة فى ذاته عنى
والغير المؤمن لا يستطيع ان يبرر ذاته وحتى وان عاد عنها *
*لكنى ان لم ارجع عن طريق الخطية مثلى مثل اى شخص غير مؤمن مصيرى هيكون الهلاك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 سبتمبر 2011)

> اما عن اطفاء و احزان و حتى مقاومة الروح فهى معروفة و لا علاقة لها بما سألت !!!


احيانا تكتب ردودا ، لو كنت انا مشرفا لطردتك فورا ، فهل انت الذي تسأل تعرف الإجابة وتقول " لا علاقة " حسنا ، ساريك نوع حوار أخر ..



> اما عن اطفاء و احزان و حتى مقاومة الروح فهى معروفة و لا علاقة لها بما سألت !!!



كيف لا علاقة وانت لم تثبت انها ليس لها علاقة ؟



> وسؤالى كان لماذا لم تمنع الطبيعة الجديدة للانسان
> او الطفل المعمد عن الالحاد او فعل السيئات !!؟


واضح ان كلامي غير مفهوم ، يا بني ادم ، عشان الروح لا يعصم البشر والإنسان في حياته يقاوم ويطفيء الروح ، فيكون هنا عرضة لكل ما هو غير مقدس ،،ازاي مالهاش علاقة يعني ؟؟




> فان اصبح الانسان جيد المعاملة نقول هذا من  مفاعيل الروح القدس و ان اصبح العكس نقول
> اصل مواهب الروح القدس اختيارية !!!!!


رجاء ، لا تجعلني اضحك عليك ، عندما تتكلم في قسم الأسئلة فانت في نطاق واحد وهو انك تسأل ونحن نجيبك ، فقط ، اما هذه الـ " هرتلة " فلا مكان لها هنا ،،

مين دول اللي " قلنا " ومين اللي اصلا اتكلم عن " مواهب الروح القدس " ؟؟

اية الكلام ده ؟ انت بتسأل ولا بتعرض لنا عدم علمك ؟؟



> فهل مع وجوده يمكن ان لا يحدث التفاعل .. و بالتالى


مع وجوده واخماده !!

هل تفهم العربية ؟



> نقول اذا هناك خطأ فى اطراف المعادلة بالرغم ايضا من وجود كافة عناصر المعادلة !!!!!!!


هناك خطأ في عقلك فقط ، حيث اني رتبت لك كل شيء بنظام وانت تأتي بكل صبيانية لتقول " مالهاش دعوة " ! وانت عرفت منين انها مالهاش دعوة وانت المفروض انك تجهل الشيء وتسأل عنه ؟؟

عناصر معادلتك ناقصة عناصر كثيرة ، فمع وجود العامل المحفذ يوجد حرية للشيء ان لا يتفاعل ، فالموضوع اختياري والا لدخلنا كلنا الملكوت !!



> مانا قلت انها نوع من انواع البركة .. قالى الاخ فؤاد
> لآ مش بس بركة !!!!!!​



ايوة هى مش بركة بس !! اية مشكلتك ؟
لكن ليها بركة !!



> *اسف .. الضمير الذى يحاسب الله به الامميون*
> *الذين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله **وليس الروح هو الذى يمنعنى من الخطية* !!



إن كنت غير مؤمن لعدم معرفة فستحاسب بحسب ناموسك ، لكن ان كنت تعرف وترفض فستحاسب في العقاب الأبدي ..


من قال ان الروح يمنعك من الخطية ؟؟

الروح القدس هو روح الله ، يغير طبيعتك من انسان حيواني " تشتهي وتمارس " اللمم " ووووو الى انسان يحب الحياة مع الله ،، اي انه يقودك بإختيارك نحو الله ، ولكن ان لم ترده ؟ فلن يمنعك !


كم مرة نعيد لكي تفهم ، لكي اكررهم في مداخلة واحدة ؟



> لا يوجد عناد والعياذ بالله .. فانا موحد بالله و مؤمن به




انت تعبد سراب ، وهم ، تعبد ، موصوفا لا موجودا ،، تعبد الوهم ،، والموحدون كثيرون ، أولهم اليهود ونحن ، وانتم توحدون " الآلهه " في اله واحد 



> وخلاصى هو ايمانى بالواحد و اعمالى فى الدنيا



بالإضافة الى رفض خلاص المسيح وعدم العماد وعدم ممارسة الأسرار و و و و و وو و و  فأنت بعيد عن يهوه القدير ، الإله الحقيقي ..



> فماذا يفعل لى
> ايمانى بالخلاص بدم المسيح و انا انسان افعل الخطايا !!​



لا شيء ، ولكن مهما فعلت ولم تؤمن بالخلاص ( وانت تعرف المسيحيية ) فمكانك هو بحيرة النار والكبيرت ، ولكن ان كنت لم تعرف فهذا شأن اخر ، وان كنت مسيحييا وتحيا مع المسيح فقد فزت ..



> ولماذا لا يستطيع الانسان ان يبرر نفسه !!


وكيف للخاطيء ان يبرر نفسه بنفسه ؟



> وما فائدة التوبة اذن !!!


كثيرة دا ..



> نحن ناخذ الخلاص
> برحمة الله وهى النعمةالحقيقية والا فماذا فائدة الرحمة !!


الرحمة لا تكون بالغفران ، بل بتقديم الذبيحة التي سألناكم عنها في قسم الحوار الإسلامي ولم تردوا 



> فهل نحن ملائكة حتى لو امنا بالمسيح مخلصا


لا ..



> الاجابة يقينا لالالالالا فسنفعل الخطية اردنا ام


وتوب بنية صادقة انك لن تعود للخطية وتكون تكرهها ولا تريد ان تفعلها وتجاهد ضدها الى النفس الأخير ، فتفوز بالحياة الأبدية ، غير هذا فانت هالك ..



> الانسان واحد سواء قديم او جديد


خطأ ، الإنسان القديم يموت في المسيح ليأخذ طبيعة جديدة تقوى على الخطية وترفضها .. 



> اذن الاعمال هى الفيصل بعد الايمان بالله



خطأ ،،، الإيمان يكون خطوة أولى والأعمال خطوة ثانية ، وقبل كل هذا لابد من تحقق عدل ورحمة المسيح ودفع ثمن الطبيعة الفاسدة التي انت فيها ...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 سبتمبر 2011)

فارقليط قال:


> زميلى فادى أنا أعجبنى الاسم لأن ما عرفته حوله أن المسيح أوصى بأنه سيأتى بعده كالمعزي أو المدافع أو المحامى وأنا أحب هذه المعانى جدا وأنا بالمناسبة مسلم وأرجو أن يكون وجودى ذا فائدة للجميع بإذن الرب.


 
اهلا بك عزيزي وانا سعيد أنك عرفت بأن المسيح اوصى به وبأنه سيأتي لكن تصحيح بسيط - انه أتى بعد صعود المسيح بحوالي خمسين يوماً. فلك هذه المعلومة أيضاً.

تحياتي


----------

